# To love, honor & betray



## just.ask (Jun 9, 2018)

It's been nearly 4 years since husband's affair and I'm still hurting, the affair was hard enough and ripped me apart but why be so cruel as well. During intercourse he was unable to get aroused and seemed embarrassed, so i done the first thing that came to my mind, i reasured him and would give him a back massage to take his mind off being embarrassed. After all, at that time he was 43, so i thought he may have become impotent so as i loved him with all my heart i kept massaging him during nights of attempted intercourse hoping it would ease any embarrassment he felt. Little did i know, he was having an affair with a women at work. How can someone be so cruel? I still can't believe how stupid i was. Due to financial ties, although we're legally separated we share the family home. I just want to move on with my life and like everyone here be happy again.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ach!

You massaged his back because his front leaning, low appendage was inoperable.

Very kind of you. 

Good that you did not massage the cheaters wood chisel. The chips and flecks of sin likely still adhered. 

It was guilt that kept his philandering phallus flaccid.

The cheater did not want to cheat on his affair partner. 

Yes, by all means move on. 

Money is paper, of this I am told.
A house divided is no home.
One's pride is priceless, worth more than gold.

Message his memory from your mind.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Move on. Put him behind you..... you will find yourself much less hurt when you no longer have to interface him. Break the financial ties which are binding you into this untenable situation.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Deception should garner no compensation!

Get to a good piranha family lawyers office immediately and let his next reward be a divorce court summons!

Let someone else sooth his aching back and front! You've been his "Plan B" long enough!*


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm a little confused. He had the affair 4 years ago and you tried to work it out and he cheated after that too? Would be glad to chime in but would like to get a clearer picture of the last 4 years and how the separation came about. Thanks!


----------

